# Martial Arts Books I'd Like to See...



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 8, 2002)

Martial Arts Books I'd Like to See...

*The Speedy Hands of Tai Chi Chuan* -- Three Time Chinese Tai Chi Chuan Champion reveals how to speed up your techniques.

*Brazilian JiuJitsu Throwing Techniques* -- This four-page book is a compendium of useful techniques to get your opponent between your legs.

*TaeBo Competition Moves* -- A National TaeBo Champion shows the "inside" techniques needed to win that tournament trophy.

*Rules of the Game* -- The official no-holds-barred competition handbook (including a 45-page appendix with the complete rules of no-rules submission matches).

*Iaido: Drawing the Samurai Sword* -- Special methods for drawing swords in pen or charcoal.

*The Book of Five Rings* -- A juggler's guide for working with up to 5 objects at a time.

*Aikido - The Violent Path* -- "I used to be humble", the author reveals, "then I discovered Aikido..."

*The High Kicks of Wing Chun* -- Taught in Hong Kong, the author (a frequent contributor to Black Belt Magazine) reveals the startling secrets behind the rare high kicks of Wing Chun.

*Searching for Tae Kwon Do* -- Are you having trouble locating someplace to study Tae Kwon Do? This 2065-page book reveals the ACTUAL addresses where you can find Tae Kwon Do instruction!

*Judo Breath Techniques* -- Do you think eating onions before practice is the ultimate? The author reveals his best recipes for noxious breath.

*Secrets of the Ninja* -- In clear, simple language this book provides complete and comprehensive details of the secret life of the mysterious author, as well as reveals for the first time the never-before-disclosed or used lethal poisons of a previously-unknown hidden ninja clan.

*Professional Wrestling Guide* -- Detailing the simple, understated moves that can quietly end a match, this book is full of tips on how to not injure your opponent (when fighting a man in a mask on a spring-loaded floor).

*Kendo for Modern Times* -- Forget the old-fashioned bamboo shinai, outdated wooden bokken, and even the sharpened steel sword, now you can learn to use the latest laser light sword made famous by Star Wars.

*Fighting Kung Fu* -- Who wouldn't want to remove those ugly scars of the Shaolin dragon on your forearms? Now you can with this simple "wax on, wax off" formula.

*Geriatric Judo* -- Over 100 pages filled with excuses why you can't practice tonight. Includes an appendix with the senior techniques: 32 throws that can be done with a cane or walker.

*Juji Gatame Encyclopaedia* -- Compiled by a brown belt in Alaska, this book details 57 major variations of Juji Gatame armbar, along with combinations and transitions from all standard positions. You must be a registered Judoka to purchase this book, not available to BJJ practitioners.

(original at http://judoinfo.com/humor12.htm)


----------



## Zoran (Mar 9, 2002)

*SGM Parker's Inner Circle* - a 100 page listing of SGM Parker's private students that lived at his home while he trained them in techniques only taught to them and how the housing board complained about SGM Parker's home being to crowded.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 9, 2002)

Special encyclopedic two volume set:

Vol. I: All the People Bruce Lee Trained (1 pg.)
Vol. II: All the People who Claim that Bruce Lee Trained Them (1024 pgs.)

Look for the future volumes in this series, centered around Masaaki Hatsumi, Ed Parker, Dan Inosanto, and many others!


----------



## tonbo (Apr 8, 2002)

Actually, you forgot the most recent edition of that encyclopedic set.....Vol. III: People who claim to have beaten Bruce Lee (2,502 pages).

I understand they are also working on a number of other compendiums, including similar sets on Ed Parker, Dan Inosanto, etc., etc. and....

     Collected Combative Techniques of Jean-Claude VanDamme
     How to Become A Tulku--secrets from Steven Segal


----------

